

Ask HN: Anyone else getting followed by weird companies on twitter - rick_2047

Recently I have been followed by weird websites/companies like voteforpoem and spare247. In addition to this I am getting followed other spammy accounts (but that's a regular).I don't remember any connection with any of these.<p>Anyone else experiencing anything like this?
======
MPiccinato
I will get random companies or strange sites following me if I have tweeted a
keyword that they monitor.

